# Introducing my new boy, Remy



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I had been looking on Petfinder.com for awhile for a Golden boy and found a young male at my County Humane Society. 

Neither my husband and I were ready for another dog yet-it hadn't even been two weeks yet since we'd lost Taz. I decided to call the shelter for more information about him. I was told he had tested negative for HW, was found as a stray, knew a few basic commands, was good with other dogs, cats, kids, and housetrained. I decided I would* at least go look at him. *

It was pretty much love at first sight for me. This boy was so sweet, gentle and loving, I knew he would be perfect for my former puppy mill momma Roxy. Before I knew it, I was signing the adoption papers and contract, walking out the door with him and making my way home with him.

He settled in right away without needing any adjustment at all. I took him to my Vet the next morning for a bath, full exam, shots, and had him Micro Chipped. He checked out well at the Vet's, overall in great health, but underweight. He needs to gain 15-20 lbs.total and at least 5-10 before he can be neutered.

*Remy's official gotcha date : 3/2/11, *
*adopted from the Carteret County Humane Society, NC.*

*Welcome home Remy, you are bringing much needed joy back into our home again and you will be loved. *


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome Remy!
What a looker!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW Congratulations!!! Remy is just GORGEOUS!! Imm so happy fo ryou!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

He is just beautiful!Congrats!How old is this sweet boy approximately?


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

What a good-looking guy! Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

*Remy*

*He is a real cutie, congrats!!*


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

What a handsome boy! Glad he's found a new and loving family.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What a handsome boy. He has a great face.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, he's beautiful!! What a wonderful, wonderful addition to your family. You know, some things are just meant to be, and this sure seems like one of them! Big congrats! BTW, how old do they think he is? Looks fairly young to me.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He has such a pretty face!! Congratulations.


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Remy is very handsome! Congrats to you and Remy!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Remy is a beautiful boy - love his name! Congratulations and hope to see many more pictures of him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bell said:


> He is just beautiful!Congrats!How old is this sweet boy approximately?


 
Thank you everyone-the shelter had him listed as being between 3-4, but the Vet said he was only 2. Sure is different having a youngster back in the house again after having a very old Sr.boy (15.5). He reminds of me of Taz in a lot of ways, not as ornery though. He's so much fun and I'm having so much fun with him. He and his big sister Roxy are coming along-she's a former puppy mill mom and was so very close to Taz. Each day is getting better between them. It will really help once he's neutered-he very quickly discovered Roxy is a girl. She let him know right away that was unacceptable behavior by snapping at him a couple of times. 

I'm taking him in to be weighed next week to see if he's gained enough weight yet or at least get an idea of how much longer it might be before I can get him neutered. Roxy says it can't be soon enough for her.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

He is very handsome and I love the name Remy. Congrats!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome home Remy!!! Congratulations Carolina Mom, he is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awe....congratulations!!! Remy is very handsome....


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What a handsome boy you have.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, goodness, he looks like my Enzo. Such a handsome guy!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a handsome boy! I'm sure he will bring many years of joy into your life.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

What a beauty! Welcome to you new home, Remy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Oh, goodness, he looks like my Enzo. Such a handsome guy!


Thanks so much Enzo's mom, I thought so too the first time I saw him. I hope he looks half as good as Enzo does once he gains weight and fills out. 

I feel so lucky to have found such a _*"Gem"*_ at the county shelter-we couldn't have asked for a better boy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition of Remy to your family !!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new addition. He is a handsome boy. I can see how you fell in love with him right away. Thank you for giving him a home. I'm sure he will pay you back 100 fold.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Sandy, I'm so glad Remy found you! What a lucky boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Your Remy is a STUNNING BOY and I couldn't be happier for YOU!!!

You two will make the perfect pair and I'm sure Roxy will love him, too!!!

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

I am sure that TAZ had his paws in this!

Who wouldn't fall in love with Remy's face!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) happiness is a golden finding a home. Thank you for giving him a life full of love.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heartiest congratulations on adding that handsome youngster to your home and family. His face is so sweet!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Awwww Remy  you are soo handsome. What a lucky boy you are you found yourself a great mama an family.

I'm so happy for you all and I hope to see a lot more photos of him in the future!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Remy is super handsome. Please post more pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sandy, He's ADORABLE!! He looks much younger than 2--he looks like he's still a puppy. I just love his inquisitive little face! I'm sure he's bringing you lots of joy right now. He's such a lucky boy and wow, how exciting to find him at your local shelter! I think Taz had something to do with this, sending him to you from the Bridge! 

More photos please!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sorry I missed all of this...both deepest condolences and most sincere congrats coming your way. Your Remy is beautiful.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester, Murphy and me welcome Remy to the forum....what a lucky boy to have found a home with you. Look forward to lots of pictures of your new guy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Now why would you post this when you knew I was out of town??? LOL

I am so happy for you and Remy! And I am so happy that you are happy.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Many congratulations to you for adopting Remy. He is so handsome and bright eyed!! I hope he brings you many years of happiness!!

I too missed the passing of Taz, my deepest condolences to you.

Kim


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!! Remy is very handsome. Thank you for giving him a loving home.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Remy is gorgeous and there is NO WAY I could have walked away from that face either.

I'm glkad he settled right in and is helping heal the hole in your hearts. They sure do have a way of doing that.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

what a cutie he is . Congrats on Remy. Thanks for saving him from the shelter he is adorable


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Sandy, He's ADORABLE!! He looks much younger than 2--he looks like he's still a puppy. I just love his inquisitive little face! I'm sure he's bringing you lots of joy right now. He's such a lucky boy and wow, how exciting to find him at your local shelter! I think Taz had something to do with this, sending him to you from the Bridge!
> 
> More photos please!


 
yep, When I was Lucky enough to get Tucker from our Humane Society, I was told he was two...... NOT. He's Maybe around a year old, in EVERY SINGLE WAY! :

I look at it this way, that is just MANY more years I get to love on him. Sandy I sent you a message, and I am sure you will see it, but just wanted to add to all the well wishers here as well. I can't think of a better way to help you move forward after the Loss of your Taz. Remy is a Stunning boy, and will certainly help mend the emptiness you feel. What a LUCKY LUCKY boy. and I think you are the lucky one as well.... Can't wait to see how he fills out.... I am still waiting on that with my T'man too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Now why would you post this when you knew I was out of town??? LOL
> 
> 
> I am so happy for you and Remy! And I am so happy that you are happy.


 
So sorry fostermom-I *finally* got a few good pictures of him. Remy is starting to put on some weight and his coat is looking so much better now that he's eating good food. 

I am soaking up every minute of this little guy-he's so sweet and loving. 
He likes to cuddle, give hugs, and climbs in my lap at night for some loving. For whatever reason, maybe because I was the one that got him out of the shelter or maybe it's because he's just a ladies man, who knows, but he has chosen me as his buddy and I am thoroughly enjoying him.


----------



## NatnHoney (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes i totally agree he really is a Handsome boy...my Honey already has her eye on him


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

:woot2: I'm so happy you found him Sandy! I love the pics...he's a b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l boy


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Woohoo - Remy and I welcome Remy whole heartedly!!!!!! He is indeed very very handsome! Sorry we missed this post originally - we've been busy but will post that in a different thread. 

My Remy's gotcha day is 01/22/2010 and he is now rough 2.5 years old - so they are close to the same age.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

How is Remy and of course, Roxy, too!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Major congratulations from here as well. Karen got lucky with her boy and I hope to find someone looking for a furever home in May or June myself. You guys keep an eye out for me, I am hoping for a red one this next time around, I want a boy but my daughter wants a girl so we will see what is out there come Spring. Wonderful choice for you and hope there is someone out there looking for a home for me in May or June. Transport will not be an issue for me as I have so many connections. Just help me find a red fur kid okay? 
Congrats Carolina Mom, looks like you got a great golden.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Those red boys are sooooooo special and all four of mine have been ladies' men to the core.

I'm so glad you found Remy - for both of you. I'm sure Taz helped out.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you guys think they look alike??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Those red boys are sooooooo special and all four of mine have been ladies' men to the core.
> 
> I'm so glad you found Remy - for both of you. I'm sure Taz helped out.


I would have like to have found another Red one, but when I met Remy he was so sweet and gentle, he could have been Pink as far as I was concerned. 

He goes for a weigh in tomorrow-keeping my fingers crossed for some weight gain. 

*Enzo's mom*- I think our boys could be twins. Remy has white on his chin and a white crest on his chest like Enzo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To All*

Sam: I think that Enzo and Remy look alike!!

Hail's Mom: I will help you find a red boy/girl needing adoption or rescue!
What if I find he/she before May?

Carolina Mom: I'm with you-you fell in love with Remy and the color doesn't matter.
My preference color has always been the Blonde Goldens, but in Smooch and Tucker's case, their color took a second seat-they both were wonderful,loving, dogs that needed a loving home, and the rest is History!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

He is so handsome. How sad that no one claimed him but glad that he seems to be fitting in your home.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:welcome: to Remy :wavey::wave: He looks like such a sweetie....he sure is a lucky guy..... from the sounds of it, he's getting lots of :--heart::--heart:that he deserves.....CONGRATS :banana::banana:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sam: I think that Enzo and Remy look alike!!
> 
> Hail's Mom: I will help you find a red boy/girl needing adoption or rescue!
> What if I find he/she before May?
> ...


I was mainly concentrating on his personality and temperament. I knew Roxy needed to be with a very calm, gentle, and well adjusted male in order for it to work with her because she is so shy.

Karen-your Tucker is one gorgeous Red boy.......


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> _I would have like to have found another Red one_, but when I met Remy he was so sweet and gentle, he could have been Pink as far as I was concerned.
> 
> He goes for a weigh in tomorrow-keeping my fingers crossed for some weight gain.
> 
> *Enzo's mom*- I think our boys could be twins. Remy has white on his chin and a white crest on his chest like Enzo.


I actually meant Remy too. I thought he looks kind of red in his photo.:doh: He is definitely adorable and sounds so wonderful and sweet. Like I always said - someone else's trash is our treasure and you sure got a gem.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good luck at the weigh in! I hope he's gained some needed poundage!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I actually meant Remy too. I thought he looks kind of red in his photo.:doh: He is definitely adorable and sounds so wonderful and sweet. Like I always said - someone else's trash is our treasure and you sure got a gem.


Remy is more of what I would call a Copper color-almost the color of a penny. He's not nearly as dark as Taz was. 

*I definitely found a gem*-it's hard to believe he was turned into the shelter. He had to have belonged to someone at some time, he is just too good and too sweet. I am guessing he might have been an Owner Surrender and the shelter just listed him as a stray or the person who turned him into the shelter said he was a stray when they might have been his owners. Who knows,* I am definitely the lucky one!*

*Weigh in is today!!!!:crossfing*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Here's hoping Remy has gained weight!! Whatever happened to him before you doesn't matter-he is YOURS NOW AND I'm sure he loves his new mom!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sure hope he has gained some much needed weight.. I am sure he has been being spoiled by Mom and Dad!!!

He is so gorgeous!!! So happy for all of you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Remy is more of what I would call a _Copper_ color-almost the color of a penny. He's not nearly as dark as Taz was.


No better color to be in my opinion.
I hope Remy has gained weight and has a great check-up.:smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Remy weighed 59 lbs. today, he's lost a pound. His stools have been soft, not diarrhea, but not as firm as they should be. I had been feeding him BB Lg. Breed Chicken and Brown Rice formula, have switched to BB Basics,it's formulated for dogs with sensitive stomachs, stools are getting better, but not as they should be.

The Vet put Remy back on another round of antibiotics, another dewormer, and a series of Carafate tablets to be given an hour prior to eating.

His coat is definitely improving, much softer and shinier, just needs to gain 5-10 lbs. on him so he can be neutered. I am probably going to have to contact the Humane Society for an extension on his deadline to be neutered which is 4/2/11.

In the meantime, we'll keep working at getting some weight on this boy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed the part about the dewormer, so ignore that part of my email to you. Here is the recipe for Satin Balls I emailed to you (in case anyone else is trying to put some weight on a dog).

Satin Balls | It's the Dogs Life


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Remy is more of what I would call a Copper color-almost the color of a penny.


That is EXACTLY how I'd describe Enzo. He has some pictures where he looks lighter, but it's all because of the lighting. When people ask me what color he is, I never knew what to say. He isn't _red_ but he isn't just gold either. Thanks for finding the perfect description!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations! It was meant to be! Thank you for taking this beautiful boy home! You will be rewarded tenfold! Just look at that face! OMG!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW he is beautiful, such a sweet face. Kinda looks like Dooley in the face. I am so glad you got him and love the name!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

How about some Frosty Paws, Doggie Ice Cream they sell for dogs. Jewel sells it-just look next to the PEOPLE ICE CREAM.

They look like the little cups of ice cream we used to have as kids.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Remy weighed 59 lbs. today, he's lost a pound. His stools have been soft, not diarrhea, but not as firm as they should be. I had been feeding him BB Lg. Breed Chicken and Brown Rice formula, have switched to BB Basics,it's formulated for dogs with sensitive stomachs, stools are getting better, but not as they should be.
> 
> The Vet put Remy back on another round of antibiotics, another dewormer, and a series of Carafate tablets to be given an hour prior to eating.
> 
> ...


I hope the deworming works. Are they also treating for tapes just in case? When Toby got one from ingesting road kill (without my permission) his coat was off and his weight decreased. I finally found a segment in his stool, marched him and the poop bag down to the vet and they still couldn't find it when they did the spinning on it.  Anyway, the vet gave us something (Droncit?) based on my description of the segment and he started gaining weight and his coat came back. 

By the way, we were doing happy dances at the vet today because Toby weighs 58.5 now, up a little bit. Is Remy big boned and is that why your vet wants him in the 69-70 lb range? Toby is smallish, and his ideal weight is about 59 to 60.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just went back and looked at Remy's photo and he definitely is smaller than my Toby, and very skinny. He looks more like 49 lbs, not 59 lbs. Yes, he definitely needs more weight!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Remy is tall and lanky, has no butt at all-all bones, but his front and back legs are muscular. The muscle tone looks good, coat is improving, it's soft and shiny.

The Satin balls are a great idea, however, the Vet doesn't want me to add too much to his diet yet. The Cerafate is suppose to coat his stomach before he eats, the antibiotic he's back on is Metronidazole, 500 MG. This was given as a precaution in case he picked up something during his stay at the shelter. The whopper dewormer tablet-it was HUGE, was Drontal Plus K9 Large.

Remy seems fine otherwise, normal activity level, great appetite, drinking normal amounts of water.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh remy is beautiful carolina. Im sure he will have a wonderful home with you all and give you so much love.

It has only been a week for Tara I did not expect things to happen so quick with Dudley. when I filled an application in for him thou im just waiting to hear back now.

Good luck with your new Boy


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

I am so glad that Remy is in such a good health! I too will be bring home a 7 year old golden retriever tomorrow! Sad to say, she is even thinner than Remy. I hope she would be fine just like your cute Remy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Doreens said:


> Oh remy is beautiful carolina. Im sure he will have a wonderful home with you all and give you so much love.
> 
> It has only been a week for Tara I did not expect things to happen so quick with Dudley. when I filled an application in for him thou im just waiting to hear back now.
> 
> Good luck with your new Boy


I know you weren't ready yet, we weren't either, it was kind of a whirlwind thing adopting Remy so soon. 

I've always believed things happen for a reason and are meant to be.

I hope Dudley will bring you as much joy as Remy is us.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations! He has such a beautiful sweet face. He looks so kind and gentle.

Remy, what a lucky boy you are.. you are going to have a wonderful life from now on.

Hugssssss


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Conratulations on the new guy. I know you have the puppy mill breeder girl as we do. How are they getting along?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tuckerbailey said:


> Conratulations on the new guy. I know you have the puppy mill breeder girl as we do. How are they getting along?


Roxy and Remy are coming along good, they are making progress every day. I have taken it slow with her as she is very shy and it takes her awhile to trust other dogs and people. I didn't want to force Remy on her, let them work it out on their terms. Since Remy is not neutered yet due to him being under weight, this is somewhat an obstacle with Roxy too. She does not like him checking her out-I have been discouraging this behavior and Remy is doing very well. 

They go outside together, run together, have seen them talking to each other-(nose to nose, ears back, tails wagging) which is a very good sign too. I'd love to know what they're saying to each other......


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!* Remy is very handsome, I wish you both many Happy years together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I bet Roxy and Remy are saying, "we're going to be buddies!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a few new pictures from today-


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so glad Roxy and Remy are becoming bonded and friendly! His latest photos are gorgeous.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA, for brothers and sisters. He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

AWWWW Remy's ready to play ball!

He looks so great Sandy! Much different from the last photos I saw 

So glad to see you posting more photos- you should get some of miss Roxy too.


----------



## 8mileshigh (Dec 26, 2010)

Lucky you and lucky Remi. His life is going to get a whole lot better soon, congrats, he's a real handsome puppy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mag&bays mom said:


> AWWWW Remy's ready to play ball!
> 
> He looks so great Sandy! Much different from the last photos I saw
> 
> So glad to see you posting more photos- you should get some of miss Roxy too.


Thanks, he is improving, slowly but surely.Yes, I thought it was only fitting since March Madness is going on right now that I got the basketball out for Remy. The Tarheels are in the SWEET 16-GO HEELS!

Roxy is VERY shy around the camera, it's really hard to get pictures of her.
Here's one from the first year I got her when I was doing the foster to adopt with her. She was still undergoing her HW treatments at the time. I was never able to remove the glare from her eyes or the date unfortunately.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They go outside together, run together, have seen them talking to each other-(nose to nose, ears back, tails wagging) which is a very good sign too. I'd love to know what they're saying to each other......


 
They are saying "We have the very best Mommy of all. Aren't we lucky??!!:"

Remy and Roxy are gorgeous. Absolutely adorable.

My third rescue was afraid of the camera and I have very few photos of him and mostly with the zoom lens. He never did get over that fear, but he got over many others during our tinme together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> They are saying "We have the very best Mommy of all. Aren't we lucky??!!:"
> 
> Remy and Roxy are gorgeous. Absolutely adorable.
> 
> My third rescue was afraid of the camera and I have very few photos of him and mostly with the zoom lens. He never did get over that fear, but he got over many others during our tinme together.


I know exactly what you're saying. Roxy being afraid of the camera is nothing compared to what she was afraid of when I first got her. She was terrified, hid behind the toilet in our bathroom, wouldn't walk on her own. My hubby had to pick her up and carry her outside to go to the bathroom. 
She was afraid to be touched, afraid of anyone walking up behind her or next to her-she has had a very long journey to get where she is today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Remy and Roxy look so gorgeous!!!

They must love their Mom, so Much!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> Remy and Roxy look so gorgeous!!!
> 
> They must love their Mom, so Much!!


Roxy is a Daddy's girl and Remy's a Momma's boy-he climbs up in my lap every night to cuddle for awhile. I am so enjoying this little guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www*

Just like my house!

Tonka is more of a Daddy's Boy and Tucker is more of a Mamma's boy!
They both love us both, but that is sort of how it is!!


Glad Remy fits comfortably in your lap!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

How are REMY and ROXY doing?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're doing great, they were chasing each other in the backyard this a.m.-it was awesome to see Roxy having so much fun. 

I can't wait to take them to the beach, it will be awhile yet. The temps are warm enough here-it was 82 yesterday but the water temps are still cool. Maybe by the end of April or the first part of May.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Very handsome indeed!! I see why it was love at first sight!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Can't wait until those two can play at the beach!
We will WANT PICTURES!!!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the new pics of the crew Sandy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How are Remi and Roxy doing these days? Have you been to the beach yet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> How are Remi and Roxy doing these days? Have you been to the beach yet?


 
They are doing great, haven't taken them to the beach yet, the water temps are still a little cool. If we went to the beach I know there's NO WAY of keeping them out of the water. 

Remy is gaining weight, but he hasn't gained enough to be neutered yet, still working on it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Glad to hear that Remy has gained a little weight.
It was 80 here yesterday-we really enjoyed it-but it won't last!
Kisses to Remy and Roxy!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

It has been in the 80's here, and unfortunately it WILL last (I hate temps above the 70;s)
I think Remy has a face like Brooks'.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I couldn't take or find a photo with Brooks looking at me the way Remy is looking at you in the first shot.....but Brooks looks just like that all the time.
Here are some photos to give you an idea.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I just now saw this post. Congratulations on finding your new boy! 

I too have been scouring Petfinder (and any other site I can find), looking for another golden. Mister died on 12/23/10 and I have been looking since just a few days after he died. I'm anxious to fill this void I have, but so far have had no luck. The dogs I find are all either incompatible or too far away. I'd like to visit some of the area rescues but I'm having trouble getting my husband motivated. I don't think he understands. :no: Hopefully one day soon it will all come together. I often wonder if I'm making a mistake by trying to find another dog. Is it better to have a hole in you, or to try to fill the hole with something that may not be adequate? I'm so afraid that I will get another golden but I won't be able to love him/her because I'll be comparing him/her to Mister. 

Anyway, congrats on your beautiful new boy!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad to hear Remy is improving each and every day! I'd love to see more pictures of this gorgeous boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noah & Zoey's Mom*

Noah & Zoey's Mom

I am so very sorry about Mister!
There is another dog out there that needs your love and compassion and you will love him/her in a different, but still wonderful way.
Have you looked at Dirk's Fund in St. Louis, Missouri.
Dirks Fund - Golden Retriever Rescue: St. Louis, MO
Dirks Fund - Adoptables


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Noah & Zoey's Mom
> 
> I am so very sorry about Mister!
> There is another dog out there that needs your love and compassion and you will love him/her in a different, but still wonderful way.
> ...


Thank you! I hope you are right!
Yes, I have been in contact with both Dirks Fund and Love A Golden Rescue. I check their facebook pages daily for new goldens! LAGR won't let us adopt until next month when my son turns 4, and I haven't been able to get my husband to go to Dirks for a visit.  I don't think he really wants to spend the money on a new dog right now. But I really feel like I need another dog and I'm just a little impatient when it comes to this! Hopefully soon my new boy (or girl) will find me!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Noah & Zoe's Mom said:


> I just now saw this post. Congratulations on finding your new boy!
> 
> I too have been scouring Petfinder (and any other site I can find), looking for another golden. Mister died on 12/23/10 and I have been looking since just a few days after he died. I'm anxious to fill this void I have, but so far have had no luck. The dogs I find are all either incompatible or too far away. I'd like to visit some of the area rescues but I'm having trouble getting my husband motivated. I don't think he understands. :no: Hopefully one day soon it will all come together. I often wonder if I'm making a mistake by trying to find another dog. Is it better to have a hole in you, or to try to fill the hole with something that may not be adequate? I'm so afraid that I will get another golden but I won't be able to love him/her because I'll be comparing him/her to Mister.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on your beautiful new boy!! I am so happy for you!


There is a new thread in main discussion by a forum member who needs to rehome her younger female and male dogs. I believe she is in West Virginia. The forum has done a few transports--and I'm sure there are people willing to help achieve a transport if you want. 

Here is the thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/95819-my-2-goldens-need-new-home.html


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, that sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you very much Dallas Gold for the suggestion. 

I sent her a PM.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Just seeing this now! What a gorgeous boy Remy is, not to mention lucky!! So happy to read that he and Roxy are having fun together and that he's a great fit into your home. He must be thanking his lucky stars you walked into the shelter that day and walked out with him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

How are Remy and Roxy doing?


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> How are Remy and Roxy doing?


I was wondering this too. I forgot to ask you earlier when we talked.

Any new photos???


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was also wondering, posted a visitor message for Sandy just this morning!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're doing great, thanks for asking. 

They have started playing together some-not full blown yet, but getting there. This is a huge accomplishment for former puppy mill momma Roxy who didn't know how to play. When she's had enough of Remy, she goes to her favorite quite spot which is the hall bathroom to escape and for some quiet time. 

I got Gentle Leader Harnesses for both of them and they are walking like little Troopers now. I'm looking forward to taking them over to the Island for walks on the beach and we also have a very nice National Forest with walking trails-beautiful area it backs up to the Sound Side.

No new pictures yet, I've been a slave to my yard.........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Looks like Remy is helping Roxy trust! So glad to hear they get along so well and that they are walking like little troopers!
Keep us posted!!


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Golden boy! Remy is a handsome boy with such kind eyes. Hope the next addition to our Golden family is a rescue and that we're as blessed as both of you are with a gentle Golden who loves to cuddle and explore! I'm from the SC lowcountry and know you're in an exceptionally beautiful spot! Have a lovely walk with Roxy and Remy today!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Easter Carolina Mom, Remy and Roxy! Happy walking too!


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! Remy is such a handsome boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I took Remy in for a Weigh in this week, he's up to 64.5 lbs., almost there! 


I'll take him back in two weeks and hopefully will be able to schedule his neuter that day! :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

That is so wonderful that Remy has gained weight and will be able to be neutuered soon!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Yay, great news!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Remy??????
what does he look like? I believe I have forgotten.
I think I need some pictures to remind me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I second the call for updated pictures of this Remy fellow!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

I third that :yes:

Come on Sandy, we need pictures!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

It's unanimous-we need new pictures of Remy!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great news that he's almost up to a healthy weight


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Remy??????
> what does he look like? I believe I have forgotten.
> I think I need some pictures to remind me.


I know, shame on me, I have been working in my yard so much trying to get it into shape I haven't taken any pictures lately.

We took the dogs to the Croatan National Forest yesterday and walked the trails. The trails back up to the Sound Side, it's a beautiful area. I thought about taking the camera with me, but I was having *one of those days-*I'd gone to the grocery to pick up Beer for hubby, knocked a case on the floor when I pulled his out. The case broke and beer spilled all over the flooor. Came home and dropped something else, thought I'd better leave the camera at home at the rate I was going or it might end up in the Marsh. 

This was the first trip to the Trails for Remy, he had a blast. I must say I've never walked them as fast as I did yesterday before. Remy was in full gear, Roxy and hubby were having a hard time keeping up with us.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Congrats to you and Remy~ I've been following his news. He just so handsome. Most Beautiful pair of eyes I must say! More Pictures pls!

Just wondering, what are you feeding Remy? You have so successfully helped him gained weight within 2 months and I can't help to wonder why Kysha (my new adopted dog) still cant seem to put on much weight.... Is Remy a picky eater?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tob said:


> Congrats to you and Remy~ I've been following his news. He just so handsome. Most Beautiful pair of eyes I must say! More Pictures pls!
> 
> Just wondering, what are you feeding Remy? You have so successfully helped him gained weight within 2 months and I can't help to wonder why Kysha (my new adopted dog) still cant seem to put on much weight.... Is Remy a picky eater?


I had trouble getting weight on him at first. I adopted him through a county shelter, my Vet gave him two rounds of antibiotics in case he had picked up something at the shelter. He was given another dose of dewormer. _*After the second round of antibiotics and dewormer, he started gaining weight. *_

He's currently eating Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice Dry kibble. He gets a cup and a half twice a day, total 3 cups per day. BB L & R has 22% Protein, 12% Fat, 419 calories per cup. I was feeding him 4 cups per day, I gave him a cup at lunch time, but he cut himself back, he got where he wasn't eating it or if he did, then he wouldn't eat all of the 1.5 cups I gave him at dinner time. 

I haven't given him too many other things such as treats or anything extra, his stomach was a little sensitive when I first got him for a few weeks. It has settled down and he's not having any stomach issues and his stools have become firm. When I first got him, basically everything he was eating was going right through him. He doesn't seem to be a picky eater, but have found that he's not real crazy about fresh fruit and vegetables.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here ya go, a few new ones from today.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, he is beautiful and so lucky to have you!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's STUNNING!.
I'm sure he could weigh a bit more but he looks great,on these pixs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow!!! He looks fabulous!!! So glad things are going well for Remy and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Wow!!! He looks fabulous!!! So glad things are going well for Remy and your family.


Thanks so much Jax's Mom. He's coming along well now that the stomach issues have straightened out. He's a pistol, I am really enjoying him-Roxy has perked up quite a bit now that she has a young brother to play with. Remy reminds me of Taz in a lot of ways, mainly when it comes to tennis balls. *Remy thinks life is all about the ball too.*


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is sooooooo handsome.....love his gorgeous face!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for the pictures-REMY IS JUST GORGEOUS and I'm glad that he and Roxy like one another!!!

It was your LUCKY DAY and Remy's when you FOUND HIM!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is so handsome! You can tell he's happy too in the photos! I think he's looking really good now, a better weight than the first photos you posted. You are a wonderful dog Mom and Remy won the doggie lotto when you found him!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

He looks fantastic! I was looking at the first photos of him that you sent me when you got him (the Petfinder ones) and WOW what a transformation. He really doesn't even look like the same dog. You are doing an excellent job with him.

I'm so happy for you all


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Great pictures of Remy and Roxy looks comfortable in the background also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

Sandy

What a "transformation!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Remy update-*

Remy weighed in at 66 lbs. today. The Vet felt he weighed enough and was/looked healthy enough to be neutered now. WOO HOO!!!!!!

He is scheduled for his surgery Monday, June 5th. While making the surgery arrangements, Mia, one of the resident cats at the clinic was lounging on the counter. Mia decided to pop Remy a good one on the head. It was soooooo funny, he didn't know what hit him, he was totally taken by surprise and off guard. He stepped back like, Whoa, what was that, what just happened?????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

So glad that Remy weighs enough to be neutered!!

Hope Mia didn't scare your sweet boy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> So glad that Remy weighs enough to be neutered!!
> 
> Hope Mia didn't scare your sweet boy!!


No he wasn't scared, just taken by surprise. He was checking Mia out sniffing her, when she popped him one. It was soooooooo funny.

I am so glad he can finally be neutered, one of the shelter staff call me last night to see if his surgery had been done yet. I had to get another extension on the deadline again.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Great news, so glad to hear that!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You've done a great job getting the weight on him. We need more pictures to make sure he actually does weigh enough, though.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is just fabulous news! I'll start praying for an uneventful neuter, with no complications and I'll add in a prayer that Mia doesn't visit him in the recovery room!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I dropped Remy off at the Vets last night for his neuter surgery early this morning. 
I felt so bad, he was soooooooo scared. 

His sister Roxy is missing him, the house sure is quiet and so different without him here. 

I will call the Vet at noon to see how he's doing, I should be able to bring him home late this afternoon. Now the challenege of trying to keep him quiet and his activity restricted begins.......


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the neuter went well and he is home with you as soon as possible........poor baby!
Give I'm lots of treats when it is safe for him to eat again. I guess he will be sporting the cone of shame?


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

Your post stood out to me because we are actually bringing home a puppy on Saturday and we decided on the name Remy for him! Your boy is so handsome! 

I hope the surgery went well. I am sure you can't wait to have him back home and I am sure he is just as eager to get back!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hoping the neuter went well! Aw, that's so sweet that Roxie is missing him. He is sure one heck of a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Praying for Remy. 

I KNOW HOW happy you will be when he is home in your arms!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CrazyGolden said:


> Your post stood out to me because we are actually bringing home a puppy on Saturday and we decided on the name Remy for him! Your boy is so handsome!
> 
> 
> I hope the surgery went well. I am sure you can't wait to have him back home and I am sure he is just as eager to get back!


Congratulations to you, your little Remy is a doll. I'd always wanted a Remy, when I adopted him I finally had my chance. I wasn't trying to stay with the R names since I have a Roxy, but it suits him. I would have changed Roxy's name, she's a former puppy mill momma and her name is really Roxanne, it fit. If you know the song Roxanne by Sting, then you know what I'm talking about. 




Dallas Gold said:


> I hope the neuter went well and he is home with you as soon as possible........poor baby!
> Give I'm lots of treats when it is safe for him to eat again. I guess he will be sporting the cone of shame?


Just called and checked on him, he came through with no problems. I felt so bad yesterday when I dropped him off. He was fine at the clinic until he realized he was staying, he got so scared..........it broke my heart having to leave him there. 

Roxy had an absolute fit my husband said when I left to take him to the clinic and she didn't get to go along. She has been very quiet, reserved, not her usual self at all since he's been gone. She's been looking for him, doesn't know what to do with herself. It's almost like she's depressed, sad to see her like this too. 

Yes, getting a cone just in case, knowing him, he'll probably need it. It's been almost 16 years since I've had a boy neutered and I've never had one done at this age. Always had them neutered as a pup per the Vets recommendation. 

The next few days will be interesting to say the least, especially trying to keep him quiet. We'll be taking lots of walks, it's going to be pure torture for him not to able to go down to the water.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think it's great that Roxy is missing him so much. That means they've got a tight bond together. I'm sure she will help look after Remy during his recouperation since she was a puppy mill mamma. 

So glad he came through the surgery with flying colors. It's been 20 years since we had a dog neutered because our other dogs were neutered by the rescue group. I just remember our boy came back dazed and confused! Probably missing those man parts! Can you believe when we adopted our Beau from a shelter in 1991 they didn't require spaying or neutering, just a strong encouragement? Times have definitely changed and in this case it's a good thing! 

I also sympathize with what you felt leaving him at the clinic and seeing his fear and confusion--oh boy...it gets me every time, even if it's just for a couple of hours! As soon as I walked back to the drop off area for Barkley before his splenectomy I started crying, which upset Barkley...both the vet and the nurse comforted me, and kept on reassuring me it would be OK. I can barely stand to drop Toby off either because he actually cries out for me...


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

He is beautiful - look at that wonderful face!!!!!! Glad you have him!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad Remy's neutering went well! He will be up and swimming in no time


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I think it's great that Roxy is missing him so much. That means they've got a tight bond together. I'm sure she will help look after Remy during his recouperation since she was a puppy mill mamma.
> 
> So glad he came through the surgery with flying colors. It's been 20 years since we had a dog neutered because our other dogs were neutered by the rescue group. I just remember our boy came back dazed and confused! Probably missing those man parts! Can you believe when we adopted our Beau from a shelter in 1991 they didn't require spaying or neutering, just a strong encouragement? Times have definitely changed and in this case it's a good thing!
> 
> I also sympathize with what you felt leaving him at the clinic and seeing his fear and confusion--oh boy...it gets me every time, even if it's just for a couple of hours! As soon as I walked back to the drop off area for Barkley before his splenectomy I started crying, which upset Barkley...both the vet and the nurse comforted me, and kept on reassuring me it would be OK. I can barely stand to drop Toby off either because he actually cries out for me...


The look on their face alone is enough to do you in, at least it is with me. 
His entire deamenor changed when the Tech was putting the surgery tag on him. I was behind him so I didn't see his face, his body language said it all.......... I guess I should be thankful I didn't see his face, I would have felt worse than what I already did. 

Re: shelters in NC requiring spay/neuters. I hate to say this, there are more shelters that don't require the animals be done in this state than those that do. 

There are so many rural shelters where you can adopt a dog/cat for $15 or $20, they do not require the animal to be spayed/neutered and of course don't follow up to see if they are. They do Encourage it however. There is another shelter really close to me, a spay/neuter voucher is included with the adopt fee. Upon proof of the animal being altered, a portion of the adopt fee is refunded. Very few adopters have their animals altered, the shelter DOES NOT follow up with the adopters to see if the animals have been done. Not only that, it recently came to light that the amount of the voucher fees that were not used, were not being added back into the shelter's operating budget. Some heads went rolling on that one.

Then people wonder why so many animals are euthanized at this shelter EVERY week. It's so sad.............


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Remy's neutering went well and he will be home soon.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Great looking boy there...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The look on their face alone is enough to do you in, at least it is with me.
> His entire deamenor changed when the Tech was putting the surgery tag on him. I was behind him so I didn't see his face, his body language said it all.......... I guess I should be thankful I didn't see his face, I would have felt worse than what I already did.
> 
> Re: shelters in NC requiring spay/neuters. I hate to say this, there are more shelters that don't require the animals be done in this state than those that do.
> ...


They charged us $3 to adopt Beau. I still have the receipt. It was the best $3 we ever spent!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> They charged us $3 to adopt Beau. I still have the receipt. It was the best $3 we ever spent!


I would call that PRICELESS.

I picked up Remy a few mintues ago, he's glad to be home, but still out of it. As you said Dallas Gold, dazed and confused pretty much so sums it up. Roxy is back to her normal self again, she was glad to see him.

My portion of the Neuter was only $37 because of the HS Spay/Neuter voucher. I got off so easy at the Vets this time, normally can't get out of there for under $100. I paid $11 for pain medication and $25 for an E collar.

Woo Hoo!

So glad to have my boy back home. I'm fixing him chicken and brown rice for dinner.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

Sandy

So glad your Remy is home and he and Roxy can be together now.
Sounds like he is going to have a wonderful dinner and I don't doubt you will need that E-Collar!! I learned the hard way that I had to use it on Tucker.
I would take it off overnight when he was sleeping and he was licking on it, and it started to get infected, so he had to go on antibiotics and wear the E-Collar all the time. I only took it off when Tucker ate, drank, or went outside to do his business!! I never saw a dog that HATED THE E-COLLAR as much as Tucker-he literally RAN into walls full force with it on and ran into the back of my legs-Ouch! The longer we left it on him though, Tucker started to settle down-I hate it when Ken is right!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So far Remy hasn't been licking himself at all. His surgery has definitely slowed him down, he's been really quiet for him. I can tell he's not feeling too great because he has shown absolutely no interest in any of the many rabbits that are always grazing in our yard. 

He ate a little dinner, not much, but enough that I could give him a pain tablet. He was a little restless last night, had trouble getting comfortable, came by my side of the bed several times wanting to be comforted. 

Overall, so far so good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Keep us posted on Remy and how he's doing-just being home with you and Roxy will do wonders for his recovery!!!

Glad to hear he's not licking!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

So glad to see that your boys surgery went ok  Also glad you got out of your vets office for under $100...that's a rarity here as well! Bailey is due this month for shots/check up. That's going to run us about $170+ blah. 

How is the little guy doing now that it's been a few days? 

BTW, we need more pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

How is Remy doing?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Remy is more comfortable today/tonight and he's still not thinking about licking his incision. 

I'm glad your neuter was so inexpensive to you! Now you can use that money saved to buy Remy treats and toys!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Remy is starting to feel so much better, he's getting back to his usual self. The rabbits are driving him crazy, good thing I'm still taking him out on a leash or he would be having a field day chasing them. 

The Vet tech that shaved him before his surgery, really did a hatchet job on him. He had scrapes and razor burn all over him. No wonder he was walking funny and moving really slowly- I felt so bad for him and a bit ticked off at the clinic about it. Along with the fact that they will not let me return the E collar which he has not worn........looks like I'll be making a donation to the GR Rescue. 

Such a deal adopting through the County Humane Society, the neuter voucher covered the cost of his surgery which would have been $175. 

Dallas Gold, I almost bought him a toy to take to the beach yesterday, but decided to wait since he can't go swimming for a while yet. He'll definitely be wide open when he can.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am happy to hear he wants to chase the bunnies.  Toby is sensitive to shaving so I have it noted on his file a and his vet usually does it herself. I also tell them to shave as little as possible when they put an IV in. Sometimes the razor irritation is worse than the procedure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

So Sorry to hear that Remy was shaved badly!
I think it's amazing you didn't need the E-Collar.
When we had Tucker fixed and microchipped at our vet, the surgery was $600!
Quite a difference adopting through your Humane Society!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> So Sorry to hear that Remy was shaved badly!
> I think it's amazing you didn't need the E-Collar.
> When we had Tucker fixed and microchipped at our vet, the surgery was $600!
> Quite a difference adopting through your Humane Society!


The average price to neuter a large dog in this area, runs around $140-$200 depending on the Vet Clinic.

$600 was expensive IMO.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Remy is feeling better. I'll bet the razor burn was the worst part for him and am so very sorry they did that.

I hope he is ready to go full out soon.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Bumping up for more photos and updates on Remy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mag&bays mom said:


> Bumping up for more photos and updates on Remy


I know, shame on me, haven't taken any pictures of Remy or Roxy either.

Remy is doing great, full of it and loving life! He's been enjoying going to the beach, took to the water right away without any problems. I got him a Chuck It Bumper-he likes to retrieve it in the water and when he's at home, he grabs it by the rope and whips it around. Hsyterical watching him-he's good at entertaining himself. 

I'll work on getting some pictures, I promise.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Would love to see pics of Remy and Roxy!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know, shame on me, haven't taken any pictures of Remy or Roxy either.
> 
> Remy is doing great, full of it and loving life! He's been enjoying going to the beach, took to the water right away without any problems. I got him a Chuck It Bumper-he likes to retrieve it in the water and when he's at home, he grabs it by the rope and whips it around. Hsyterical watching him-he's good at entertaining himself.
> 
> I'll work on getting some pictures, I promise.


:worthless

I'm looking forward to updated photos of your two!!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there caroline

Im way out of it on here do fill me in how is Remy keeping. I see he has just been desexed. I do hope he is doing ok.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I took the pups down to our little beach at the end of the road a while ago, I finally took some pictures and will post them in bit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They had a blast today like always. We weren't there too long today because we have a Real feel temp of 104


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a few more


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

These are great Sandy, thanks for posting!!

Remy looks awesome. I haven't seen recent photos of Miss Roxy she is so cute too, loving her sweet face. It looks like they had a great time for sure. For a second there I thought Roxy rolling in the sand was Maggie. She does that every single time she gets wet!

I was thinking of taking Maggie for a swim today as well. It's soooo hot though. It's completely miserable out.

It sure is pretty there. I'm very envious that you have such a fun place for you and your pups to go to right at the end of your road.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mag&bays mom said:


> These are great Sandy, thanks for posting!!
> 
> Remy looks awesome. I haven't seen recent photos of Miss Roxy she is so cute too, loving her sweet face. It looks like they had a great time for sure. For a second there I thought Roxy rolling in the sand was Maggie. She does that every single time she gets wet!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I told you to bring Mags and Bays up anytime, they'd have a blast.
For the most part the water is pretty calm right here, the current was a bit strong today and there were several boats running up and down the ICW. 

If we go through the week, we have the place to ourselves. On the weekends I don't even try to take them down there-it's crazy. Too many people running around on Golf carts, dogs running lose, and people going out on their boats.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, great pictures!! They look like they are having a good old time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Roxy and Remy*

A couple more-


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cutest pictures!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm enjoying all these photos! What a perfect way for the 2 to cool off and enjoy the day! They look so happy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm enjoying all these photos! What a perfect way for the 2 to cool off and enjoy the day! They look so happy!


Thanks, they are wide open when they go to beach, especially Roxy. She spends half her time in the water the other half rolling in the sand. She is such a huge Tomboy. It takes several days to get all the sand out of her coat.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

They are both so beautiful and look so happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxy and Remy*

Roxy and Remy HAD A GREAT TIME!!!
Nice to have a beach at the end of the road!!!

Who is Who in the pics? They are both gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Roxy and Remy HAD A GREAT TIME!!!
> Nice to have a beach at the end of the road!!!
> 
> Who is Who in the pics? They are both gorgeous!!!!


Really????????

1st pic is of Roxy and the 2nd pic is Remy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Really????????
> 
> 1st pic is of Roxy and the 2nd pic is Remy



Such beautiful dogs! I just adore those whiskers on Remy too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Such beautiful dogs! I just adore those whiskers on Remy too!


Thanks! I'm always surprised at how ignorant people can be, when I'm out walking them I get a lot of compliments on them. When people find out that they're both RESCUE dogs, they can't believe how beautiful they are.

I have to bite my tongue, I want to say, Come on, where do you think Rescue dogs come from????????? I also want to say, do you have any idea how many purebred dogs are in shelters.......

Remy's got some great eye brows too, my hubby thinks I should cut them, I say NO Way, I love his brows.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

They are both gorgeous!!!

Yeh, where do people THINK RESCUE DOGS come from!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the pics Sandy! They both look fantastic!


----------

